# [melango - JW Handelssysteme - B2B Technologies Chemnitz] und der Widerspruch



## Hippo (15 Juni 2013)

Viele Betroffene und Ex-Betroffene raten oft reflexhaft in den Facebookgruppen

*"Widerruf ist überflüssig weil die akzeptieren das eh nicht"*

Die erste Hälfte ist definitiv falsch und die zweite meist richtig.

Warum ist dieser Rat aber falsch?
Melango / JW unterstellt einen Vertrag - ihr meint das stimmt nicht.

Jetzt gab es schon Richter, nicht nur in Melangofällen die meinten:
*"Ja lieber Gläubiger, warum haben Sie dann der Unterstellung daß ein Vertrag existiert nicht widersprochen? So durfte der Vertragspartner nach Treu und Glauben davon ausgehen daß es stimmt daß der unterstellte Vertrag existent ist"*
Und schon wurde geurteilt daß der Gläubiger zu zahlen hat.

Jetzt werden diejenigen dagegenhalten daß das bei Melango praktisch nicht vorkommt.
Auch richtig.

Jetzt bringe ich einen Vergleich:
Stellt euch einen unbeschrankten Bahnübergang vor.
100 Leute sind drübergefahren und haben nicht auf das Blinklicht geachtet und es ist gut gegangen.
Jetzt sagen die zu einem Poster in einer Bahnübergangsgruppe in Facebook nachdem ein Wissender geraten hat genau auf das Blinklicht zu achten und vor dem Überqueren der Gleise auch nochmal nach links und rechts zu sehen
*"Ach was, ich bin auch drübergefahren und es ist nichts passiert"*
Was sieht der Poster nun - er kennt ja niemand in der Gruppe?
Ah ja, einer sagt "Achte auf die ganzen Dinge weil es könnte mal passieren ..."
Und 50 sagen "Ach was, unnötig, bei mir ist auch nichts passiert ..."

*Und der neue unwissende Poster hört auf die 50 und fährt ohne aufzupassen über den Bahnübergang - und diesmal kommt ein Zug ...*
Ihr versteht jetzt was ich damit sagen will?

Auf diese juristischen Feinheiten und Stolperfallen trifft man aber noch öfter.
Nehmt das Beispiel des mindestens genauso oft gegebenen falschen (weil unvollständigem) Rates die ganze Melango-Mahnpupserei einfach auszusitzen.

Was kann hier passieren?
Auch wieder zu 99% nichts. Aber was ist das 1% das den Rat falsch macht?
Ein Poster liest das und hält sich dran, ist ja auch herrlich bequem nicht aktiv werden zu müssen und das Problem löst sich von selbst ...
Jetzt kommt aber doch einmal der Zug ein Mahnbescheid. Und der Leser hält sich an den vielfach gegebenen Rat (viele können ja nicht irren...) und tut auch nichts.
Jetzt wird der Mahnbescheid rechtskräftig und der Vollstreckungsbescheid kommt.
Der Leser tut immer noch nichts ...
... und dann steht der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür!
Und DEN wieder los zu werden ist dann an dieser Stelle gar nicht mehr einfach und der dann notwendige Gerichtsprozeß ist garantiert aufwendiger und risikoreicher als vorher Fehler zu vermeiden.
Und warum?
Weil er auf einen Rat gehört hat der aufgrund fehlender Informationen falsch war.

Wir "Wissenden" geben keinen Rat der nicht juristisch fundiert ist.
Meine Bitte also - wenn die Wissenden mit einem Frager "im Gespräch" sind hackt nicht mit Plattitüden wie "Nixmachen" oder ähnlichem dazwischen. Das verunsichert die Frager dann nur und macht es um so schwerer.
Schreibt dann wenn ihr meint daß der Wissende etwas nicht beachtet hat (auch wir sind nur Menschen) einfach per PN an und weist ihn darauf hin.


----------

